# How to drop the ball after retrieving it??



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

How do you get your dog to drop the ball after it has retrieved it? Cooper runs and brings the ball back, but when i go to take it from his mouth he runs away and i have to throw a spare ball to get him to drop the first one. He is not doing it aggressively in fact he is having great fun but i just wondered if there was a way to train him to drop it.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, they love to play "Come and Chase me and see if you can take the ball from me". But it is bad if you ever want her to drop on command.

Start inside in a controlled location. Outside you can't control him yet. You can play a game of exchange. He has one toy. You take another and show it to him. If he drops it you reward him. In my case it is Click and Treat since I clicker train. Sometimes the toy you offer has to be more exciting than the toy he has. When you are confident that he will drop it, introduce the command drop. You don't want to give the command unless he will do it. Keep repeating as often as you can. 3-5 minutes a day or more. You can incorporate fetch with it, as long as when he returns he drops the toy he has in exchange for the one you have. When he has that down pat take him outside but with no distraction. Then you can introduce distractions and different locations.


----------

